# Rigs trip Friday night



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Were going offshore Friday night to catch some tuna. Leaving out of OB. Anybody been to the rigs lately? What does the water look like there now?


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

N/A


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

Sea are pretty choppy out here now.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

India is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay outta these guys' range. 

Get Hilton's.

I'll be out there. Been gooood lately


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> India is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay outta these guys' range.
> 
> Get Hilton's.
> 
> I'll be out there. Been gooood lately


Yea we are way out here, But see boats around us all the time.

We can fish on the Drill Ship and catch Black Fin, Yellow Fin, and Mahi Mahi all the time.

We can use the Black Fin as cut bait and catch the Yellow Fin pretty easy.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Where is the India?


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

N/A


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

N/A


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

You better hope know body reports back to your company....not that I care just trying to help you out.


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

Scruggspc said:


> You better hope know body reports back to your company....not that I care just trying to help you out.


We have a rig fishing licence... All the rigs fish out here all the time. No secret.

Trust me you are not hiding anything out here with all the Inspections... USCG, BSEE, DNV.... you name it they are out here all the time.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

I would 940 miles round trip is just a fuzz out of range. But, thanks for the info.


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

Lyin Too said:


> I would 940 miles round trip is just a fuzz out of range. But, thanks for the info.


Yea we are out here... On the S92 Heli it's about a 2 hour ride. I usually just sleep on the way. LOL


----------

